

Ask HN: What's the geekiest toy you bought for under 10 dollars - ceekay

And where did you buy it ?
======
Q4273j3b
Haven't bought one yet, but I really want to get a Rite in the Rain pocket
notebook for $4.25 and see if the legends are true / how much water damage it
can stand.

[http://www.riteintherain.com/](http://www.riteintherain.com/). They make
waterproof paper. So cool.

------
LarryMade2
Probably one of The Cubes playsets: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Cubes-CUBES-
Copy-Center/dp/B000BJF...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Cubes-CUBES-Copy-
Center/dp/B000BJFAK0/ref=pd_sim_t_2)

There's a few "departments" that fall in the sub $10 range.

------
thekonqueror
Got original Gyroscope at thinkgeek:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/eafc/](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/eafc/)

------
jbrooksuk
I love my RC helicopter which shoots missiles. Charged via USB, I got a right
bargain.

------
sideproject
Bought a little broom that cleans my keyboard, attached to the top of the
monitor. :)

